# Spring Plant Swap



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

The Plant Santa went very well, everyone got their plants and was satisfied. So let's do another anonymous swap for the vernal equinox!

The process:


You post on this thread to enter the pool, and can post which plants you would prefer not to receive (you cannot say what you want, the sender decides that).
[/*:m:7e5x6oj6]
In March, we randomly give everyone participating another person's username and mailing address.
[/*:m:7e5x6oj6]
You then look over that person's post, and send cutting(s) of your choice to that person, trying your best not to send them something they already have.[/*:m:7e5x6oj6]

Rules:

You are required to let the person know if the cutting you are sending is from a frog-free tank or not[/*:m:7e5x6oj6]
You must ship adequately (usually priority will do, depending on location)[/*:m:7e5x6oj6]
Since it's the holiday season and you are sending an anonymous gift, try to pick one of your more interesting plants [/*:m:7e5x6oj6]
Don't worry if you don't have much to offer, it's all good.[/*:m:7e5x6oj6]

Shipping will probably be a little hectic before Easter, so we will send out everything afterwards - Monday, March 24th. March 14th is the last day to get on board as that's the weekend we will give out the trade info.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm in for this round...and I wasn't coerced in any way to do so first.... :lol:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm in  

please no pothos.. :?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm in too, ofcourse 

Please no creeping fig, pothos, java moss, or h. curtisii.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm in  

Please - no pothos, java moss, or creeping fig.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking forward to another swap - and spring too.  

Don't need plants that get large.. 

Mike


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm in too.


No creeping fig


----------



## MRI_GUY (Jul 31, 2006)

Please add me to the list. I'll take anything so feel free to have fun.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Tony and I are in as well.

We don't want pothos, or wandering jew.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

im in! :twisted: 

please no pothos i got more than i want of that :mrgreen:


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm in! 

No cryptanthus (earthstars) or creeping fig, please!

~Ash


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm in this time around. 
Please no pothos or wandering jew.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Really cool idea. I'm in.

Don't really care what i get (if it's free it's for me) and I'll make sure to hook somebody up. Thanks.


----------



## MissEry (May 29, 2007)

Okay I'm in to. Please no pothos, creeping fig, or wandering jew.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I am in this round as well

no home depot pothos, creeping fig, wandering jew, or cryptanthus.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmmm... for some reason it didnt take my post the first time... so here it goes again....


I am in as well, no pothos, creeping fig, carnivorous plants (I kill them like its my job), or wandering jew please.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

me too
no pothos, creeping fig, or wandering jew please


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

im in !!!

8)


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

count me it.

No pothos. anything else is fine


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think it would be cool to list a few things that one would really like to have. It can be one plant or a list of plants. This could prove more helpful than list what you don't want since it seems no one wants Pothos or creeping fig. So, I will go first.
Here's my current want list but is constantly growing.

http://www.cloudjungle.com/shop/catalog/5d9eb517-29d4-42a8-b1b7-dcc6a33cb306.aspx


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, I'm not picky but always leaning towards shingle vines, epiphytic ferns, and increasing my episcia collection.

Bump.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> epiphytic ferns


+1 for me! 

Bump.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Well, I'm not picky but always leaning towards shingle vines, epiphytic ferns.
> .


Same here minus episcias


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Count me in :wink:


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I loves episcias, begonias, and jewel orchids, but I'd really take just about anything that isn't an earthstar. :lol: 

~Ash


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm in for this round also no Pothos, Creeping Fig or Wandering Jew.
I'm interested in Ferns, Dischidia, Peperomias or miniature orchids.
Andy


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Im in.
Typical of everyone, please no creeping fig, pothos, java moss, or wondering jew.

Interested in, peperomia (smaller ones), all hoya, all dischidia, small ferns, alocasias, and vining cuttings, oh and begonias.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

no pothos, large plants, or aquatics please


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I would like to join 
No pothos (or similar, I have quite a few leggy "houseplants" already. hehe), nothing that gets super tall (above about 18") and thats about it. oh, I'm terrible with Tillies...


----------



## ccc (Nov 22, 2006)

If Marty is in, I am in 

Chris


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

ill play. anything is fine epiphytic stuff usually works best for me . setting up a new viv soon.

thanks
sean


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've got some goodies for whoever I get 

Oh and a single wishlist- epiphytic ferns


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

ive been going through my plants outside figuring out what im going to give. i got a realy nice surpise for some one also. only one other person have i seen with this plant (and its who i got it from :mrgreen: )


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah I did some shopping too, got a coule special plants. I am looking forward to this.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm in.

No pothos or Java moss.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

I would like to be in also  
No pothos or creeping fig


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd like to be in, too.
No pothos, creeping fig, or java moss for me.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

This is my first time doing this... not sure how to exactly send the plants so they do not die in delivery..? any set way ppl send plants safely? Wrap in wet paper towel? In a plastic bag with water? 

Thank you!!


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

most plants moist news paper. if its a clipping i think wet towls and a plastic bag. moss is a plastic bag for sure.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

thank you very much Jungle_John!


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Isn't it about time we have another plant swap? I propose w have a Late Summer- Early Fall Plant Swap.

Anyone up for it?

James


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I am up for it again.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Works for me.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

LETS DO IT


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah heck, me too!
Sadly I haven't hardly used any of the plants I got during the spring one and I even lost some of them...
I'm way closer to setting up (possibly 3) vivs.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm in, how do you guys normally do it?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

DEFINATELY IN

No- pothos, creeping fig, other common plants from home depot

Yes-epiphytic ferns, aquatic mosses, vining species, overall cool and unusual

Justin


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

im in too


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I really think we need to wait to start posting what we don't want until the organizer creates a new post for a summer/fall swap.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm glad to see everyone has been enjoying this enough to want to get the next one going, but I am really busy at work this month and would like to wait a bit before getting this going. If someone else wants to get a swap going now and organize it, they should do it, but I'm out until September.

Two options come to mind. We could have a swap now, and then just 3 months later already be at Thanksgiving and time for planning the Christmas swap (which may be a bit excessive for those who don't have many plants to trade). Or we could just make the next swap for Thanksgiving/Christmas time, and start planning it ahead of time. I remember there was a previous thread where people discussed ideas of making the swap more interesting, and now would also be a good time to continue those discussions and adjust for the next swap if desired.

I'm leaning towards the 2nd option, but you guys can discuss what you'd prefer to do, and we can go from there.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

One thing to remember when planing a Christmas swap again is that it is freezing weather for many parts of the Country. This precludes me from participating. I also remember several with frozen plants last year. Robert


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

One benefit of planning it in advance would be that those who are shipping to people in cold weather, can ship earlier in October/November rather than December.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm in too. 

I have some pretty wierd stuff....

please, now pothos, creeping fig, wandering jew.

Yes--bromeliads, odd aroids, gesneriads....


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

count me it
for when ever it is


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I've got some cool stuff, kinda uncommon to share.

No~ non-S. American, 
Yes~pleurothallids/orchid divisions, mosses, anthurium/aroids, anything S.A. and epiphytic


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I will have very worth while stuff in November, but untill then nothing amazing. But I am interested.


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Im in if my parents let me, (they think its kind of wierd) but I'd only want to do it around november. I too have some very cool plants for some very lucky people, but I would want to wait until they grow a little more before I take cuttings from them

NO~pothos, creeping fig, wandering jew, home depot plants

Yes~ Anything Epiphytic, or if you don't have anything epiphytic, just watever you think is cool  

I'll edit here If my parents said yes or no.


----------

